# Dudas funcionamiento auriculares



## Limbo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola buenas,

Me ha costado definir el titulo del mensaje porque son varias las dudas que tengo.
Primero de todo, la imagen adjunta, esta hecha como he podido  Ya que no he visto en el simulador un componente que sea un altavoz con 2 o 3 terminales, asi que espero que se entienda el esquema.

El esquema es de un auricular del tipo que te cubre toda la oreja (¿Me explico?) que esta averiado, tiene dos potenciometros por canal, uno de volumen y otro que imagino que sera un filtro(Incorporados en la caja del auricular. Muy raros [Para mi]), pero no lo sé con seguridad, ¿es un filtro?, probe con el osciloscopio de multisim y no habian cambios en la onda si variaba el pote. Decir que en el esquema los valores de los potenciometros no son los reales, ya que medi resistencia en los potes y no me daban un valor identico, ni siquiera parecido y puse un valor cualquiera. Creo que los potenciometros que no son de volumen estan estropeados, ¿Como puedo saber si estan en buen estado?

Otra cosa, las coenxiones de los altavoces no me cuadran mucho,¿Porque uno tiene 3 conexiones y el otro solo 2? El terminal que esta enemdio de masa y positivo es el cuerpo del altavoz. No lo entiendo porque los altavoces normales (Los que estan en cajas) solo tienen dos terminales que si no me equivoco son positivo y negativo. 

Habian muchas cosas que comentar, espero no dejarme algun dato en el tintero.

El caso es que quiero arreglarlos y me gustaria solucionar las dudas que tengo para entender mejor el circuito (Lo sé, es un circuito sencillo).

En fin, gracias.
Saludos.


----------

